# Milan fuori dalle Coppe per 2 anni, ufficiale



## Willy Wonka (27 Giugno 2018)

Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:

_La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule). 

Il club non potrà partecipare alla prossima competizione UEFA per club a cui è qualificata nelle prossime due (2) stagioni (una competizione sola nella stagione 2018/19 o in quella 2019/20, in caso di qualificazione). 

Contro questa decisione è possibile presentare ricorso al Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport, secondo l'Articolo 34(2) del regolamento procedurale che governa l'Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA, e secondo gli Articoli 62 e 63 degli Statuti UEFA. 

Le motivazioni della decisione verranno pubblicate su UEFA.com a tempo debito._


----------



## Kaw (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato (per il momento in inglese) di seguito:
> 
> _The Adjudicatory Chamber of the Club Financial Control Body (CFCB), chaired by José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, has taken a decision in the case of the club AC Milan that had been referred to it by the CFCB Chief Investigator for the breach of the UEFA Club Licensing and Financial Fair Play Regulations, in particular the break-even requirement.
> 
> ...


Morti.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato (per il momento in inglese) di seguito:
> 
> _The Adjudicatory Chamber of the Club Financial Control Body (CFCB), chaired by José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, has taken a decision in the case of the club AC Milan that had been referred to it by the CFCB Chief Investigator for the breach of the UEFA Club Licensing and Financial Fair Play Regulations, in particular the break-even requirement.
> 
> ...



...bello...bellissimo...


----------



## LadyRoss (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato (per il momento in inglese) di seguito:
> 
> _The Adjudicatory Chamber of the Club Financial Control Body (CFCB), chaired by José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, has taken a decision in the case of the club AC Milan that had been referred to it by the CFCB Chief Investigator for the breach of the UEFA Club Licensing and Financial Fair Play Regulations, in particular the break-even requirement.
> 
> ...



motivazioni saranno comunicate a tempo debito....
che vuol dire???....il momento è ora.......


----------



## Pit96 (27 Giugno 2018)

Non ce lo meritiamo. Non noi tifosi. Che rabbia


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato (per il momento in inglese) di seguito:
> 
> _The Adjudicatory Chamber of the Club Financial Control Body (CFCB), chaired by José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, has taken a decision in the case of the club AC Milan that had been referred to it by the CFCB Chief Investigator for the breach of the UEFA Club Licensing and Financial Fair Play Regulations, in particular the break-even requirement.
> 
> ...



Vergogna, mafiosi e terroristi


----------



## danjr (27 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=280]danjr[/MENTION] al prossimo commento del genere verrai bannato definitivamente


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato (per il momento in inglese) di seguito:
> 
> _The Adjudicatory Chamber of the Club Financial Control Body (CFCB), chaired by José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, has taken a decision in the case of the club AC Milan that had been referred to it by the CFCB Chief Investigator for the breach of the UEFA Club Licensing and Financial Fair Play Regulations, in particular the break-even requirement.
> 
> ...



nemmeno con condizionale.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2018)

Ciao.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



E' finita, purtroppo.

Che siano maledetti tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Disastro. 

Ora che si dia FUOCO A CASA MILAN. 
Le scuse sono FINITE.


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



una sola compateizione non sono 2 anni. e cmq 0 euro di multa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2018)

v


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Giugno 2018)

Devastante


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Fine dei giochi.


----------



## Raryof (27 Giugno 2018)

E' come essere retrocessi in B, pazzesco.
E ora vediamo che combina il tombinaro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



********!!! I loro, i nostri e i nostri ex.


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



2 anni effettivi quindi...


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma chissenefrega, abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Italia e abbiamo ristrutturato Milanello


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Il Milan è morto ragazzi. Che tristezza. Yonghong Li devi solo vergognarti: verrai ricordato come colui che ha affossato il Milan.


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> 2 anni effettivi quindi...



no parla di una sola competizione.


----------



## Goro (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Game over.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Giugno 2018)

Titoli di coda.....

THE END


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' come essere retrocessi in B, pazzesco.
> E ora vediamo che combina il tombinaro.



Sì. E' come una retrocessione.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Giugno 2018)

Grazie Uefa per averci salvato...


----------



## varvez (27 Giugno 2018)

Adesso chi, nella "nuova società", è responsabile paghi, immediatamente. E il signor Fassone, davanti a questa macchia indelebile nella nostra storia, abbia la decenza di rassegnare le dimissioni, passando alle Cose Formali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> una sola compateizione non sono 2 anni. e cmq 0 euro di multa.



Le pene accessorie non sono ancora state comunicate, si attende la sentenza integrale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Come una retrocessione. Ora andranno via Bonucci, Romagnoli, Cutrone, tutti.

Mi viene da piangere.


----------



## sballotello (27 Giugno 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Adesso chi, nella "nuova società", è responsabile paghi, immediatamente. E il signor Fassone, davanti a questa macchina indelebile nella nostra storia, abbia la decenza di rassegnare le dimissioni, passando alle Cose Formali.



.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Giugno 2018)

Non hanno ritardato per stilare le motivazioni?
E dove sono?

Vergognosi


----------



## Montag84 (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Ahahahah al tas li ribaltiamo, giustamente


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Benissimo, prepariamoci a salutare tutti i migliori e ripartire da 0 assoluto.
Quello che ci aspetta ci farà sembrare oro gli ultimi anni di Berlusconi... e forse è proprio questo a cui mirava (mira?) il nano.

Che disastro...
L'unica speranza è un repentino cambio di proprietà e il ricorso al TAS.


----------



## bmb (27 Giugno 2018)

Va be dai chiudiamo tutto. Questi fanno spegnere la passione per uno sport. Spero almeno che tutte le mazzette che hanno preso per questa decisione gli servano per le terapie.


----------



## sballotello (27 Giugno 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Grazie Uefa per averci salvato...



eh si , ringrazieremo la uefa cit.


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Non hanno ritardato per stilare le motivazioni?
> E dove sono?
> 
> Vergognosi



è incompleta ridicoli


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì. E' come una retrocessione.



Se ne andassero almeno tutti, ma figuriamoci: tutti belli ancorati alle loro poltrone.


Non abitassi a 300 km sarei già davanti a casa Milan a tirare sacchi di sterco.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...


La citazione è corretta? A me non è chiaro sia esclusione da due tornei


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Benissimo, prepariamoci a salutare tutti i migliori e ripartire da 0 assoluto.
> Quello che ci aspetta ci farà sembrare oro gli ultimi anni di Berlusconi... e forse è proprio questo a cui mirava (mira?) il nano.
> 
> Che disastro...
> L'unica speranza è un repentino cambio di proprietà e il ricorso al TAS.



prima di salutare devono porta comunque i soldini.


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2018)

la uefa vuole il bene del Milan
certo


----------



## varvez (27 Giugno 2018)

Eh, ma la colpa è dell'UEFA. Eh, sentenza politica. Si si, certo. Ciao Milan (per ora, ma adesso vediamo che succede)


----------



## Raryof (27 Giugno 2018)

Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere le squalifiche ai vari team inglesi, tedeschi, spagnoli o che altro, alla Lega immagino non freghi molto, loro avevano controllato l'anno scorso e il cinesino era Ok, immagino....


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Giugno 2018)

> Le motivazioni della decisione verranno pubblicate su UEFA.com a tempo debito.



quindi hanno provato ad aspettare il cambio societario ma poi si sono rotti?


----------



## papadb (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



quindi niente multa?
Almeno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Giugno 2018)

Semplicemente ridicoli.

Ovviamente PSG e City sono piene di stelle e non possono escludere, meglio scagliarsi contro il Milan


----------



## neversayconte (27 Giugno 2018)

"a tempo debito" visto le lentezze, potrebbe essere il giorno dopo l'ultimo giorno utile per ricorrere al Tas. 
Vabbè, mi consolo possiamo lanciare tutti i giovani in primavera.


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

A chi si preoccupa e parla di fine dei giochi, darei appuntamento tra tre anni, anche se le prime belle notizie arriveranno molto prima.

Questa sentenza è l'enorme opportunità di tornare finalmente grandi molto prima che con le cose formali e con altri passivi di bilancio aspettando non si sa bene cosa o fantomatici ricavi inesistenti.

L'esclusione doppia dà fastidio solamente sul piano dell'immagine ed ovviamente rende palese un fallimento di precisi soggetti, ma nella sostanza ci si sta preoccupando davvero per niente, ma letteralmente per niente.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Manco la condizionale quindi. Saranno anni duri...


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Giugno 2018)

*Ragazzi ma guardate che non sono due anni, è un anno. C'è scritto che il Milan verrà squalificato dalla prossima competizione Uefa nel caso in cui sia qualificato per l'anno prossimo o per il 2019/2020. Quindi noi, essendo qualificati già per quest'anno, saltiamo solo quest'anno. Scusate se uso il grassetto e il maiuscolo ma è per far leggere a tutti.*


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2018)

papadb ha scritto:


> quindi niente multa?
> Almeno



prossimo anno giochiamo 38 amichevoli, contento tu


----------



## sballotello (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> A chi si preoccupa e parla di fine dei giochi, darei appuntamento tra tre anni.
> 
> Questa sentenza è l'opportunità di tornare grandi molto prima che con le cose formali e con altri passivi di bilancio aspettando non si sa bene cosa o fantomatici ricavi inesistenti.
> 
> L'esclusione doppia dà fastidio solamente sul piano dell'immagine ed ovviamente rende palese un fallimento di precisi soggetti, ma nella sostanza ci si sta preoccupando davvero per niente, ma letteralmente per niente.



ecco la stron..ata del giorno.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> una sola compateizione non sono 2 anni. e cmq 0 euro di multa.



sono due anni. Tra l'altro qualora non ci qualificassimo quest'anno, dobbiamo scontarlo l'anno dopo, nel 2019.


----------



## danjr (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> A chi si preoccupa e parla di fine dei giochi, darei appuntamento tra tre anni.
> 
> Questa sentenza è l'opportunità di tornare grandi molto prima che con le cose formali e con altri passivi di bilancio aspettando non si sa bene cosa o fantomatici ricavi inesistenti.
> 
> L'esclusione doppia dà fastidio solamente sul piano dell'immagine ed ovviamente rende palese un fallimento di precisi soggetti, ma nella sostanza ci si sta preoccupando davvero per niente, ma letteralmente per niente.



Se se ne va il cinese si


----------



## Black (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



e ora caro Fassone vieni a dirci che va tutto bene e abbiamo la rosa più giovane della serie A!!

addirittura 2 anni di squalifica, a patto di qualificarci. Almeno abbiamo un obiettivo la prossima stagione.... che tristezza


----------



## papadb (27 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Se ne andassero almeno tutti, ma figuriamoci: tutti belli ancorati alle loro poltrone.
> 
> 
> Non abitassi a 300 km sarei già davanti a casa Milan a tirare sacchi di sterco.



io i vari cutrone, Calabria, conti, kessie e hakan li terrei..


----------



## bmb (27 Giugno 2018)

Hanno ritardato di 10 giorni la comunicazione per pubblicare un documento inattaccabile. Dove sono queste motivazioni? Va be che l'aria storta si era capita dal rigore di Wellbeck. Ma questa è una caccia alle streghe.


----------



## Raryof (27 Giugno 2018)

A parte tutto, non so come finirà, ma se verrà confermata la squalifica non guarderò più mezza partita di Champions e ancora meno di EL.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi ma guardate che non sono due anni, è un anno. C'è scritto che il Milan verrà squalificato dalla prossima competizione Uefa nel caso in cui sia qualificato per l'anno prossimo o per il 2019/2020. Quindi noi, essendo qualificati già per quest'anno, saltiamo solo quest'anno. Scusate se uso il grassetto e il maiuscolo ma è per far leggere a tutti.*



.


----------



## Sotiris (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio, quindi responsabilità tutta su Fininvest.


----------



## Kaw (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Riguardo le motivazioni Di Stefano diceva ieri che queste sarebbero state subito portate all'attenzione del Milan, è la stampa che dovrà aspettare ad averle, spero sia così in modo da capire se si può fare ricorso.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2018)

papadb ha scritto:


> io i vari cutrone, Calabria, conti, kessie e hakan li terrei..



Parlo della società.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> A chi si preoccupa e parla di fine dei giochi, darei appuntamento tra tre anni, anche se le prime belle notizie arriveranno molto prima.
> 
> Questa sentenza è l'enorme opportunità di tornare finalmente grandi molto prima che con le cose formali e con altri passivi di bilancio aspettando non si sa bene cosa o fantomatici ricavi inesistenti.
> 
> L'esclusione doppia dà fastidio solamente sul piano dell'immagine ed ovviamente rende palese un fallimento di precisi soggetti, ma nella sostanza ci si sta preoccupando davvero per niente, ma letteralmente per niente.



beh nella sostanza cambia e molto. Cioè praticamente quest'anno ci sarà una diaspora senza precedenti e giocherai un campionato fine a se stesso, sperando esclusivamente di salvarti...


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Non hanno ritardato per stilare le motivazioni?
> E dove sono?
> 
> Vergognosi



Se hanno ritardato è solo per attendere gli sviluppi societari.

La grande sfumatura che crea la differenza e che sarà ovviamene presente nelle motivazioni non è la famosa garanzia di continuità, che ovviamente nessuno ha messo in discussione tramite Elliott, ma la dimostrazione della continuità, che vuol dire identificare espressamente la figura che garantirà nel periodo di osservazione dei futuri paletti.

L'equivoco è tutto lì, i riferimenti normativi della UEFA sull'importanza della trasparenza della ownership da un lato e soprattutto sull'identificazione del soggetto che durante il piano di rientro garantirà sui conti dall'altro, sono numerosi.

Quello che dicevo in questi giorni, detto in parole povere, è che Elliott può sì garantire che il Milan sopravviverà grazie al suo "subentro", ma non che sarà lui il soggetto che si occuperà dei conti e che sarà l'azionista di maggioranza fino al 2022, né tanto meno può dire ora chi sarà invece questa figura.

Ma la UEFA non vuole sapere che il Milan va avanti, bensì chi sarà a farlo. Ed ecco che, sempre se la mia ricostruzione è logica, da un lato si è spinto sull'acceleratore per provare a far emergere questa figura ora e dall'altro la UEFA pragmaticamente (ed ancora una volta generosamente, anche se so che molti la vedono come il nemico ingiusto numero uno) ha preso tempo in attesa di sviluppi.

Ma se questi sviluppi non arrivano, eccoci qua.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi ma guardate che non sono due anni, è un anno. C'è scritto che il Milan verrà squalificato dalla prossima competizione Uefa nel caso in cui sia qualificato per l'anno prossimo o per il 2019/2020. Quindi noi, essendo qualificati già per quest'anno, saltiamo solo quest'anno. Scusate se uso il grassetto e il maiuscolo ma è per far leggere a tutti.*



Ragazzi sveglia non sono due anni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...


Ma perché dice per la stagione 18 O 19?


----------



## Mika (27 Giugno 2018)

Che giornata di meda. Immagino che gli interisti stiano pure ballando ora. 
Hanno ucciso la mia passione, oggi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi ma guardate che non sono due anni, è un anno. C'è scritto che il Milan verrà squalificato dalla prossima competizione Uefa nel caso in cui sia qualificato per l'anno prossimo o per il 2019/2020. Quindi noi, essendo qualificati già per quest'anno, saltiamo solo quest'anno. Scusate se uso il grassetto e il maiuscolo ma è per far leggere a tutti.*



Anche a me non era chiaro questo punto


----------



## davidelynch (27 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi la rabbia vi ha fatto diventare ciechi, *un solo anno di squalifica.*


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> .



Anche a me sembra così


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sveglia non sono due anni.



Hai ragione. Sembra essere di 1 anno. Ci hanno messo giorni per scrivere sta vaccata e non è neanche scritta in maniera chiara.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Grazie Berlusconi, Galliani e grazie al pagliaccio di Falsone e le sue balle..
Spero che quel maledetto lavapiatti di presidente adesso si levi dalle balle alla svelta.

Attendo comunicato ufficiale della società, e attendo l'editoriale che già immagino "Sentenza ingiusta, ma noi abbiamo Rino, esperto in situazioni disperate"


----------



## varvez (27 Giugno 2018)

Andremo al TAS per alzare l'asticella


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Praticamente ci conviene addirittura impegnarci per qualificarci quest'anno in modo da scontare il secondo anno il prima possibile. Cioè,dovrebbero sbattersi per guadagnarsi un posto che gli verrà tolto altrimenti sconteremo la pena ancora più in là nel tempo. Se non è una beffa questa... Ciò che mi brucia di più è che a soffrirne siamo sempre noi tifosi,gli unici che non se lo meritano. Sinceramente non so se avrò la forza di guardare 2 anni di amichevoli con la primavera.


----------



## neversayconte (27 Giugno 2018)

Sono due anni di squalifica. 
*l club non potrà partecipare alla prossima competizione UEFA per club a cui è qualificata nelle prossime due (2) stagioni (una competizione sola nella stagione 2018/19 oppure due anche in quella 2019/20, in caso di qualificazione). *

Così è scritta meglio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

Comunque non è tanto chiaro. Sembra quasi sia un anno...potevano spiegarla meglio.
O a questa partecipiamo e alla prossima alla quale ci qualificheremo no?? ahaha


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> beh nella sostanza cambia e molto. Cioè praticamente quest'anno ci sarà una diaspora senza precedenti e giocherai un campionato fine a se stesso, sperando esclusivamente di salvarti...



Ma assolutamente no, se saremo bravi e smetteremo di piangere come interisti 

Semplicemente vengono meno le trasferte insulse a Ludogorets e quei 15 milioni massimo (ma forse è anche meno) che tra diritti tv e botteghino ci ha portato in dote l'Europa League quest'anno.

Se mi spiegate nella sostanza cos'altro cambia, ve ne sarei grato 

Diaspora? E chi abbiamo da perdere? Giocatori il più delle volte sopravalutati che non hanno mai trovato continuità, all'interno di una chimica di squadra che non c'è e che nemmeno si intravede, e con un sesto posto da difendere per il quale comunque la Champions sembrava lontana.

Non è quello il problema, il punto sarà capire i paletti che dobbiamo rispettare per il rientro. Ma se parte Bonucci per il bilancio, davvero è il caso di fare questo pianto greco e parlare di fine del Milan?


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Giugno 2018)

L'AC Milan oggi è morto ufficialmente.

Entro la giornata voglio le dimissioni di Fassone e Mirabelli, che hanno detto che se avrebbero fallito da soli avrebbero lasciato la poltrona.

Ora voglio una protesta a Casa Milan, al raduno e che ci siano 0 abbonamenti. Ci sarà un esodo dal Milan, per fortuna J.Mauri non l'abbiamo ceduto. 

Se ora i tifosi criticheranno la UEFA e non andranno contro la società, sono veramente degli idioti.


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2018)

questo + il prossimo in cui ci qualificheremo
sono 2


----------



## cris (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sveglia non sono due anni.



sono 2 anni.


----------



## Mika (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sveglia non sono due anni.



Sono due anni:
2018-19
2019-20 se ci qualifichiamo.


----------



## bmb (27 Giugno 2018)

Sono due. Sapete leggere?


----------



## DrHouse (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sveglia non sono due anni.



Sono due anni!


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Ragazzi la rabbia vi ha fatto diventare ciechi, *un solo anno di squalifica.*



un anno sei squalificato per questa qualificazione che hai ottenuto nel 2017/2018.
un anno se ti qualifichi nel 2018/2019 o 2019/2020.

Non capisco sinceramente quali dubbi avete.


----------



## Zenos (27 Giugno 2018)

Azzeramento di tuttoo staff dirigenziale. Ora.


----------



## Devil man (27 Giugno 2018)

non dovevamo ringraziare la UEFA per ciò che stavano facendo?? adesso ringraziate


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no, se saremo bravi e smetteremo di piangere come interisti
> 
> Semplicemente vengono meno le trasferte insulse a Ludogorets e quei 15 milioni massimo (ma forse è anche meno) che tra diritti tv e botteghino ci ha portato in dote l'Europa League quest'anno.
> 
> ...



Ripeto. Non riesco a essere positivo dopo una sentenza del genere. E non credo esista peraltro...


----------



## DrHouse (27 Giugno 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sono due. Sapete leggere?



Evidentemente no


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi ma guardate che non sono due anni, è un anno. C'è scritto che il Milan verrà squalificato dalla prossima competizione Uefa nel caso in cui sia qualificato per l'anno prossimo o per il 2019/2020. Quindi noi, essendo qualificati già per quest'anno, saltiamo solo quest'anno. Scusate se uso il grassetto e il maiuscolo ma è per far leggere a tutti.*



Io la interpreto così:

Milan squalificato quest'anno e l'anno prossimo se andrà in europa (dubito) oppure appena tornerà in Europa


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> La citazione è corretta? A me non è chiaro sia esclusione da due tornei



a me sembra dica le prossime 2 stagioni. la seconda solo se ti qualifichi. dalla terza torni in uefa. quindi se la seconda non ti qualifichi formalmente è un anno


----------



## cris (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no, se saremo bravi e smetteremo di piangere come interisti
> 
> Semplicemente vengono meno le trasferte insulse a Ludogorets e quei 15 milioni massimo (ma forse è anche meno) che tra diritti tv e botteghino ci ha portato in dote l'Europa League quest'anno.
> 
> ...



il problema è che se nella stagione 2018/2019, dovessimo arrivare nelle prime 4, non andremmo in CL. questo è il problema. Che motivazioni avranno i giocatori in campo per la stagione a venire?


----------



## neversayconte (27 Giugno 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono due anni:
> 2018-19
> 2019-20 se ci qualifichiamo.



Esatto. resta da capire se sono due anni consecutivi, perchè se non ci qualifichiamo nel 19-20 ma ci qualifichiamo nel 20-21, rischiamo di essere esclusi anche per quell'anno.

che catastrofe, rischiamo di andare in champions nel duemilamai.


----------



## sunburn (27 Giugno 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Sono due anni di squalifica.
> *l club non potrà partecipare alla prossima competizione UEFA per club a cui è qualificata nelle prossime due (2) stagioni (una competizione sola nella stagione 2018/19 oppure due anche in quella 2019/20, in caso di qualificazione). *
> 
> Così è scritta meglio.


No. "The club is excluded from participating in the next UEFA club competition for which it would otherwise qualify in the next two (2) seasons (i.e. one competition in 2018/19 or 2019/20, subject to qualification". Usano "COMPETITION" , non COMPETITIONS", quindi usano il singolare... Tra parentesi scrivono: ad esempio una competizione nel 2018/2019 o 2019/2020".
Secondo me, solo un anno. Anche se non è chiarissimo...


----------



## Jazzy R&B (27 Giugno 2018)

Calmi, a Top Calcio dicono che è UNA stagione senza le coppe, non due.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi ma guardate che non sono due anni, è un anno. C'è scritto che il Milan verrà squalificato dalla prossima competizione Uefa nel caso in cui sia qualificato per l'anno prossimo o per il 2019/2020. Quindi noi, essendo qualificati già per quest'anno, saltiamo solo quest'anno. Scusate se uso il grassetto e il maiuscolo ma è per far leggere a tutti.*



Mi sa che hai capito male tu. La squalifica per la stagione 2019-2020 è ovviamente potenziale, in quanto dobbiamo ancora qualificarci.

Quindi la squalifica è per la stagione 2018-2019 immediata e per la stagione 2019-2020 potenziale.

Ovvero è una squalifica di DUE anni.


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi ma guardate che non sono due anni, è un anno. C'è scritto che il Milan verrà squalificato dalla prossima competizione Uefa nel caso in cui sia qualificato per l'anno prossimo o per il 2019/2020. Quindi noi, essendo qualificati già per quest'anno, saltiamo solo quest'anno. Scusate se uso il grassetto e il maiuscolo ma è per far leggere a tutti.*



l'ha detto pure sky, finitela di dire castronerie. 1 solo anno senza multe.


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> "a tempo debito" visto le lentezze, potrebbe essere il giorno dopo l'ultimo giorno utile per ricorrere al Tas.
> Vabbè, mi consolo possiamo lanciare tutti i giovani in primavera.



i termini per ricorre al Tas decorrono dal deposito selle motivazioni


----------



## Roger84 (27 Giugno 2018)

Ufficiale un anno!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Vergognoso.

Il Milan dovra' stare fuori dalle coppe ma io ora esigo che vadano fuori dalle palle tutti quelli in societa'.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi ma guardate che non sono due anni, è un anno. C'è scritto che il Milan verrà squalificato dalla prossima competizione Uefa nel caso in cui sia qualificato per l'anno prossimo o per il 2019/2020. Quindi noi, essendo qualificati già per quest'anno, saltiamo solo quest'anno. Scusate se uso il grassetto e il maiuscolo ma è per far leggere a tutti.*



Purtroppo è lo stesso identico linguaggio usato per le altre squalifiche pluirannuali del passato, quando la UEFA intendeva due anni.
E' scritto da cani quindi non è chiaro.


----------



## bmb (27 Giugno 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> il problema è che se nella stagione 2018/2019, dovessimo arrivare nelle prime 4, non andremmo in CL. questo è il problema. Che motivazioni avranno i giocatori in campo per la stagione a venire?



.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Giugno 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> No. "The club is excluded from participating in the next UEFA club competition for which it would otherwise qualify in the next two (2) seasons (i.e. one competition in 2018/19 or 2019/20, subject to qualification". Usano "COMPETION" al singolare... Tra parentesi scrivono: ad esempio una competizione nel 2018/2019 o 2019/2020".
> Secondo me, solo un anno.



Next two seasons... direi che è abbastanza chiaro il messaggio. Sono DUE stagioni di squalifica, una immediata + una potenziale (soggetta a qualifica appunto)


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no, se saremo bravi e smetteremo di piangere come interisti
> 
> Semplicemente vengono meno le trasferte insulse a Ludogorets e quei 15 milioni massimo (ma forse è anche meno) che tra diritti tv e botteghino ci ha portato in dote l'Europa League quest'anno.
> 
> ...



mi piace tanto come la pensi . pero mi pongo una domanda : Fassone sapeva che questo sarebbe succeso . e allora tutto il show del piano di arrivare in CL ? anche se eravamo qualificati ora in CL .. ci butavano fuori e Fassone sapeva tutto questo...Fassone e l uomo del nano come io credo ?


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> il problema è che se nella stagione 2018/2019, dovessimo arrivare nelle prime 4, non andremmo in CL. questo è il problema.



Pace. 

Venderemo un altro dei nostri giocatori che sicuramente abbiamo valorizzato facendo una buona stagione del genere e ci presenteremo con entusiasmo enorme per vincere lo scudetto l'anno dopo, non solo per andare in Champions. Ma con in più i conti in ordine e prospettiva alla distanza serie, non tamponi ridicoli tipo il mercato della scorsa estate.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la squalifica del Milan per 2 anni dalle competizioni UEFA. Il comunicato di seguito:
> 
> _La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> ...



Restate in topic e basta inventare pseudo news


----------



## DrHouse (27 Giugno 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Sono due anni di squalifica.
> *l club non potrà partecipare alla prossima competizione UEFA per club a cui è qualificata nelle prossime due (2) stagioni (una competizione sola nella stagione 2018/19 oppure due anche in quella 2019/20, in caso di qualificazione). *
> 
> Così è scritta meglio.


No, sbagli anche tu.

Un anno è l’attuale.
L’altro può essere l’anno prossimo, o se non ti qualifichi, quello dopo ancora. Senza questa precisazione eri squalificato anche se non ti qualificavi


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

*Sky: Milan-Uefa, ecco la sentenza: una stagione senza coppe europee*


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Lol. scritta da cani veramente.


----------



## koti (27 Giugno 2018)

La gazzetta dice 1 anno.


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Giugno 2018)

*Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League"*


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lol. scritta da cani veramente.



E quanto tempo si sono presi per scrivere sta roba?


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> No, sbagli anche tu.
> 
> Un anno è l’attuale.
> L’altro può essere l’anno prossimo, o se non ti qualifichi, quello dopo ancora. Senza questa precisazione eri squalificato anche se non ti qualificavi



esatto [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]


----------



## 7vinte (27 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> *Sky: Milan-Uefa, ecco la sentenza: una stagione senza coppe europee*



Ottimo.


----------



## James45 (27 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Next two seasons... direi che è abbastanza chiaro il messaggio. Sono DUE stagioni di squalifica, una immediata + una potenziale (soggetta a qualifica appunto)



Comunque l'UEFA mi fa morire: manco nei comunicati è chiara.
UEFA santa subito


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Giugno 2018)

Sono due, c'è scritto chiaramente che in caso di qualificazione non parteciperemo alle coppe neanche nella stagione 19/20


----------



## Roger84 (27 Giugno 2018)

Scritta malissimo ma è 1anno! Ci è andata molto bene ragazzi....per un attimo mi è venuto un tir a dosso!!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League"*



secondo me sono usciti tutti pazzi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> *Sky: Milan-Uefa, ecco la sentenza: una stagione senza coppe europee*



LOL...siamo noi che non sappiamo leggere allora?!

Certo che per creare dibattiti pure su sta roba si sono impegnati...io ancora non sono sicuro ahjaha

Ad una prima lettura mi sembrava 1 anno...


----------



## Manue (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no, se saremo bravi e smetteremo di piangere come interisti
> 
> Semplicemente vengono meno le trasferte insulse a Ludogorets e quei 15 milioni massimo (ma forse è anche meno) che tra diritti tv e botteghino ci ha portato in dote l'Europa League quest'anno.
> 
> ...




Nell’ordine:
1. Introiti da UEFA
2. Introiti diritti tv
3. Introiti sponsor
4. Appeal sul mercato
5. Giocatori che potrebbero voler andare
6. Attuali sponsorizzazioni che potrebbero scindere 


Se per te va tutto bene, anzi è meglio, ok, 
ma per me è una macchia indelebile e una situazione grave. 

Ciao


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2018)

dai raga su , se era solo un anno che serve aggiungere le stagioni seguenti ?
grazie eufa , magari ci comprera' un untore


----------



## sballotello (27 Giugno 2018)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Scritta malissimo ma è 1anno! Ci è andata molto bene ragazzi....per un attimo mi è venuto un tir a dosso!!!!



ci è andata bene per quale motivo?


----------



## ignaxio (27 Giugno 2018)

Non è che magari giochiamo questa e non la prossima? 

Ahhaah l’han scritta talmente bene per tanto tempo che hai questa è interpretabile.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Giugno 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League"*



Non cambia niente per me, una societa' come la nostra squalificata un anno dalle competizione europee, e' un qualcosa di inaccettabile.

E a quanto pare la squalifica ce la danno per i bilanci del triennio 2014/2017, grazie Silvio!


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ottimo.



ottimo un paio di p, bisogna andare al tas con il unuovo proprietario e ribaltare la sentenza. c'è la faremo?


----------



## cris (27 Giugno 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> No. "The club is excluded from participating in the next UEFA club competition for which it would otherwise qualify in the next two (2) seasons (i.e. one competition in 2018/19 or 2019/20, subject to qualification". Usano "COMPETITION" , non COMPETITIONS", quindi usano il singolare... Tra parentesi scrivono: ad esempio una competizione nel 2018/2019 o 2019/2020".
> Secondo me, solo un anno. Anche se non è chiarissimo...



il milan NON parteciperà alla EUROPA LEAGUE nella stagione 2018/2019.
Inoltre, NON parteciperà alla EUROPA LEAGUE O CHAMPIONS LEAGUE a cui si qualificherà o nella 2018/2019 o nella 2019/2020.

Dunque: se noi nella stagione 2018/2019 arriveremo dopo il 7° posto, significa ancora peggio in quanto se la stagione 2019/2020 saremo entro il 7° posto, non parteciperemmo a quella della stagione 2020/2021, dunque, la prima coppa a cui partecipare sarebbe la 2021/2022.

In pratica, dobbiamo sputare sangue l'anno prossimo per qualificarci ad una manifestazione a cui siamo già esclusi, altrimenti il danno sarebbe ulteriore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi ma guardate che non sono due anni, è un anno. C'è scritto che il Milan verrà squalificato dalla prossima competizione Uefa nel caso in cui sia qualificato per l'anno prossimo o per il 2019/2020. Quindi noi, essendo qualificati già per quest'anno, saltiamo solo quest'anno. Scusate se uso il grassetto e il maiuscolo ma è per far leggere a tutti.*



E' esattamente così, ma la UEFA pur sapendo che ci eravamo già qualificati ha voluto vergognosamente calcare la mano.


----------

